

iPhoneIslam Turns iPad into a Phone - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/05/iphoneislam-enables-phone-and-facetime-functionality-on-the-ipad.html

======
ArabGeek
the app to turn iPad into a Phone will be launched soon

